# Won't move with harness on!!!



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Hi guys!

So Murray is having his last injection today but I've been trying to get him wearing his harness so we can start going for walks soon! Problem is he just hates it! My other chi Lola was really good with hers when she was younger but he is a nightmare! lol! He won't move and just sits there and cries and cries!!! I've been putting it on for a short while at a time and encouraging him and giving him treats etc but no luck! He hides in his crate or curls up to sleep! If I can't get him moving with just the harness how on earth will he be with a lead on as well!! At this rate we will never be going out!! Any ideas what to do?? I will not put a collar on him so it has to be a harness. He is being such a sissy boy!!!   

Thanks
Lucie, Lola & Murray :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I would just put it on and leave him. Ignore his cries. Eventually he will learn that you wont take it off and he will eventually walk with it.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucie , both fizzy & Kirby where the same ... fizzy took till he was 6 months to get used to it & Kirby still isn't 100% happy , But your little man will get used to it in time


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sara! Thanks!I hope he gets used to it soon! He's acting as though I'm torturing him or something!! lol! Silly boy!  

P.S. I just posted a pic of Murray in the bath too! lol! 

:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

loubie1736 said:


> He's acting as though I'm torturing him or something!! lol! Silly boy!


My two are just the same


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dodgers kind of the same way, as soon as i put his harness on he wants up...
the first time i attatched his leash youd have thought i was killing him he screamed...now he deals with it and its been about a month, still havent walked him on it yet (too cold here now) but hes a littl hppier dragging the leash around the house...

just put it on him and let him whine...if hes willing to sleep in it then hes not as frightend of it as hed have you think...eventually he'll get the idea that hes gonna have to walk aroud in it if he wants his dinner or to play


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been wanting to ask about harnesses..why did you say you won't put a collar on? Dolly has had a collar since we got her, and is fine with it, but after reading some posts I'm worried about that and thinking we need to get a harness. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

When I started taking my girls outside I just put the harness and leash on and took them outside. They were so busy sniffing everything in the yard they forgot all about the harness and leash. If they won't move with it on, pick them up and carry them outside and get them interested in the leaves or other things in the yard. Definatly ignore their whinning and protesting.

Chis have such delicate little throats, if they take off running and the leash snaps them back, it could possibly do some serious damage.
Also, if necessary you can lift them off the ground quickly. Like if a big dog is charging you, or another creature.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

This sounds atleast similar to the problem that I have with weazle. When I take him out for his walks at night as soon as he gets out side He'll walk for a very short time (sometimes only a few steps and stop and refuse to go anywhere. What should I do when he does that? I'm more than strong enough to drag him along, to force him to walk. I'm not sure if that's a good idea to do ro not. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------

